# FV-1 Arachnid



## phi1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi all, this is my first PedalPCB build.  I've built several pedals on vero and from other PCBs before this.  I boxed this up a while ago, but just applied the decal this week.  It's the old version of the arachnid board, with a pot for the 8 modes instead of the rotary switch.  So having the modes labeled like this is immensely helpful.  The spacing of the modes isn't 100% accurate on that wheel, but it turned out pretty close.

I ordered my own array of patches from the EEProm builder option.  So far my favorite are the shimmer reverb and kaleidoscope patches.  Several others are fun too.

I added a switch to access the stock internal FV-1 patches.  This is accomplished by grounding pin 13 (as described on the FV-1 data sheet).  So I tacked a wire onto the resistor that connects to that pin.  The internal FV-1 patches aren't amazing in my opinion, but there are some useable sounds in there.

I'm planning on getting the FV-1 Dev board soon and taking the plunge into learning the language.  It's pretty exciting as this is a whole world I wouldn't have considered trying on vero.  In fact, the way I found out about PedalPCB was through Bugg's involvement over at tagboardeffects promoting the FV-1.


----------



## p_wats (Apr 26, 2019)

That looks great! Nice job. I still have 2 of the older Arachnid boards and haven't done proper enough labelling of the mode knob to make it easy. I like the way you've done it. 

I thought about a switch to toggle the internal patches as well, but the list didn't seem too inspiring for me. Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## zgrav (Apr 26, 2019)

I really like the artwork on your pedal and the marks around the program dial.  

I think there are a couple of good reverbs in the stock programs on the FV-1, but it comes down to whether you want the option of using them at whatever point in your effects chain you will usually have this pedal.  I generally like the option to flip a switch and get some more choices on the dial.


----------



## phi1 (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks guys.  I've been helping a buddy get into pedal building, and he happens to be a graphic designer, so he helped me out with the artwork/theme. 

When I first boxed it up, I just put a piece of electrical tape around the mode knob and marked it with a pen.  I considered just doing a sharpie right on the box, but I opted with the tape since I knew I might want to apply a graphic later.

For the switch, I don't know if I'd say it's worth it, I mainly did it to experiment with them, and leave the potential to have access to a chorus or trem or simple reverb if I end up filling the 8 eeproms with something else.  I'd say if you're curious, it's pretty easy to tack on the wire to the resistor and ground it with gator clips, and you can easily decide for yourself.


----------

